# Found an old video



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My friend put up a video of a weekend where we had lots of fun. This was from a few years ago, but, it was a blast-n-a-half ... lots of stuck, lots of breakage ... and I had to be hauled home too ... broken drive-shafts.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Awesome, gotta love Corb Lund too, especially with his new prepper streak.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

here is a little action about 30 mile south about the same vintage


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Nicely done-up S-Blazer! :beercheer:


----------

